

American Experience: Silicon Valley (PBS Documentary) - davepeck
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/silicon/

======
davepeck
This documentary seems to largely follow "The Man Behind The Microchip," a
biography of Robert Noyce. Noyce and his work at Fairchild really set the tone
for entrepreneurship in modern Silicon Valley -- a lovely piece of history to
know.

